# drag coefficient Chevy S-10 94+ Ford Ranger 93-97?



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

I have been looking and not have been able to find the drag coefficient for these trucks. I narrowed it down to these two. I am leaning towards the s-10 because it looks more stream lined. If you guys have any info or sites that are just for these two models in these years let me know. One other thing this site is great! I have been looking for one this good for a while. 
thanks
Chris...

Looking more at the GMC Sonoma too, If you guys have anything on that too, that would be great. The front end at least looks better , smoother that is.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was able to find some info on the ranger, but the S10 is proving to be a challenge.

This is for a 1995 extra cab:

http://www.theautochannel.com/vehicles/new/reviews/wk9522.html

0.40

Here is for 2001 ranger

http://www.ford-trucks.com/specs/2001_ranger_1.html

0.49 (taller tires probably why its worse than the older one)


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

To bad there was not a list on this site as a sticky. I think it would come in handy.  Thanks for the info


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

The S10 may be a better choice than the ranger.

I chose the S10 simply due to it's small size, heavy GVWR, and mostly due to its aftermarket support. There is an AMAZING amount of aftermarket parts for the S10/S15/Blazer/Jimmy/Sonoma and Isuzu Hombre, which are all essentially the same truck.

Even the 2004 S10 uses the same frame as the 1983 S10... so there's LOTS of parts availability, though in the early 90's they changed to metric for most stuff.

All that having been said, I'm a ford man at heart, but there are few rangers (really they're Mazdas) that I've liked the looks of.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Some info I found on the S10 vs. Ranger that may help you make a decision:

_The advantages of the GM S series are: _
_1. The frame rails are further apart; this allows the battery box to be located under the bed between the drive shaft and the frame._
_2. Both rear shocks are aft mounted so that you can 4-6 batteries forward of the rear axle. The number of batteries depends on the bed length and model year._
_3. The front radiator area can easily accommodate 4_ [or 5 edit] _batteries._ 
_4. The open channel frame is more to corrosion. Box frames can rust from the inside out._


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> The S10 may be a better choice than the ranger.
> 
> I chose the S10 simply due to it's small size, heavy GVWR, and mostly due to its aftermarket support. There is an AMAZING amount of aftermarket parts for the S10/S15/Blazer/Jimmy/Sonoma and Isuzu Hombre, which are all essentially the same truck.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to know the c drag on your truck?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

No clue, but I'm not terribly concerned about it. It's more than good enough for my needs.


----------



## waldoz (Oct 1, 2008)

CPLTECH said:


> Some info I found on the S10 vs. Ranger that may help you make a decision:
> 
> _The advantages of the GM S series are: _
> _1. The frame rails are further apart; this allows the battery box to be located under the bed between the drive shaft and the frame._
> ...


 
Good to know, I already like the s-10s better. They seem to be built little bit better. I did find a 97 ford truck with blown motor but the time is not right. Hope to get rid of the race car but thats not till next year and the way things are going no one is going to want a 11 sec daily driver.


----------

